# EMT-b working as a CNA In a hospital?



## Sineath02 (Sep 2, 2006)

Can an EMT-B work as a CNA In a hospital setting?


----------



## MedicPrincess (Sep 2, 2006)

An EMT and a CNA are trained to preform differently.  As and EMT you would be working as a Tech.

CNA- does basic daily living things such as give baths, do oral care, make beds, change beddings, clean poopie diapers.  Usually work in nursing homes.

Techs- depending on what floor your on or if your in the ER may do all of that plus draw blood, start IV's, run labs, assist with procedures.  Also known as the nursing staffs b**ch.  Work in hospitals.

At least in my area.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 2, 2006)

Certified Nurses Aide are usually regulated by the Board of Nurses in your state. Their is a complete program for such as well as a national and probably local test. Like EMT, is speciality, most require specific areas to be covered, some may allow certain areas of EMT to count, but that may be only specific in some states. 

Here is a link for State Boards, and links for programs. http://www.ncsbn.org/

R/r 911


----------



## gradygirl (Sep 2, 2006)

My friend is working at Hartford Hospital as a PCA and was originally trained as an EMT-B. I couldn't tell you what he actually does as a PCA other than general grunt work in the ED, but he's having a good time. ^_^


----------

